

Show HN: bg - Background audio for work and relaxation - akumpf
http://bg.kumpf.cc/

======
akumpf
A brief overview: bg is meant to be a simple interface for adding background
audio while you work or relax.

I'm the dev. Let me know what you think :)

~~~
phodo
Love it! Nice job. I like the UI as well.

~~~
akumpf
Thanks!

I kept it as simple as possible. I was hesitant to even have a header at the
top, but heard some feedback from people that thought it should have a name
and a way to share it.

Also, the source code is now online here:
[https://github.com/akumpf/bgaudio](https://github.com/akumpf/bgaudio)

